# Wall of shame



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

I saw this this on another site, I forget which, but there was a special forum where members who had a certain number of posts could make fun of banned members.  Of course, it won't raise your post count, and only make fun of the people who are permanently banned, not suspended.  Call it the Wall of Shame.  Or is this too mean?  Sorry if offense is taken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Opinions?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 24, 2007)

I nominate fischju


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds really fun. 

Too bad it doesn't raise post count through.


----------



## Urza (Oct 24, 2007)

People don't really get permabanned enough to warrant a sub-forum for it.

Just make a thread in the testing area.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 24, 2007)

Meh. Why pick on someone if they can't fight back? Where's the fun in it?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Meh. Why pick on someone if they can't fight back? Where's the fun in it?



My point exactly.  Or is this unethical?


----------



## wiki (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. Why pick on someone if they can't fight back? Where's the fun in it?
> ...



lol what? he's more like arguing against your point, not agreeing with you.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 24, 2007)

???

I though that you were suggesting that GBAtemp adopt such a forum.


I don't know if it's really unethical, but it wouldn't really fit in with the friendly atmosphere that the admins try to provide.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I nominate fischju


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> ???
> 
> I though that you were suggesting that GBAtemp adopt such a forum.
> 
> ...



I guess you're right.  Mods can close if wanted.


----------



## JPH (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> I nominate fischju








 (if you don't get it, you DON'T deserve to get it!)

-

There was already a wall of shame - called the jail.

Moderators took it down though.

I don't really care for it - I'd only read it if I was very bored.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, don't you have anything better to do?


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

I just want to know why Luse was banned....


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I just want to know why Luse was banned....



the answer can be found here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=31488


----------

